# Photographer Robbed



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

On Tuesday night at rush hour a lad was beaten up and robbed as he photographed from the Tyne Bridge in Newcastle. 
http://www.northumbria.police.uk/news_and_events/news/details.asp?id=53375

My wife strongly disagrees with me going out alone and this is why... i often go down the quay with her or friends as do i go to many other places but considering the value the gear youre carrying i wont be goin with less than 3 people now.

Phill


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I understand how she feels, when i have been out in Glasgow on my own at silly times at night, i sometimes think "what if?" its a shame as some of the nicest and most photographic areas around Glasgow quey side is also where most of the "undesirables" hang out !


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Must admit, it's what puts me off going out at nights in Glasgow. Like Robert says where the good pics will be are where the dodgy areas are.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Was thinking of getting down to the quayside soon, may have to think twice before going alone.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

We could all learn a lesson from this. I sometimes forget how expensive my gear is and that its an easy smallish item to steal. Lets hope he got a pic of the scrote and the person who ends up with the camera turns the pic into the police!!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

That's really bad. The amount of times I have been there or thereabouts taking photos is scary! Certainly will make me think twice before heading down there again in a night time. I hope the kid is ok, after all equipment can be replaced.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

The question every photographer dreads getting asked by strangers. 
"how much is your camera worth?"

Iv considered getting photographers insurance that u see in the mags
A friend of mine has his gear insured since he dropped it on holiday


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I always wander about Newcastle by myself - it does concern me but it's not going to stop me from enjoying my hobby.

I've got insurance so wouldn't think twice about handing the camera over.

Phil - I'll come along and be your bouncer next time your out! Feed me some stella and all will be fine!


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

EddieB said:


> I always wander about Newcastle by myself - it does concern me but it's not going to stop me from enjoying my hobby.
> 
> I've got insurance so wouldn't think twice about handing the camera over.
> 
> Phil - I'll come along and be your bouncer next time your out! Feed me some stella and all will be fine!


He'll even wear his best NUFC shirt for you...


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I have always thought the same.

I have also wondered how much a good swing from the Big Sigma would feel if they tried it on


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I have all my gear insured for the value of 2k. Only costs £80 odd a year. Well worth it just incase the unthinkable happens.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> I always wander about Newcastle by myself - it does concern me but it's not going to stop me from enjoying my hobby.
> 
> I've got insurance so wouldn't think twice about handing the camera over.
> 
> Phil - I'll come along and be your bouncer next time your out! Feed me some stella and all will be fine!


Haha, so is your insurance a specific photography one Eddie?


----------



## Albern (Oct 16, 2011)

Great 
It is always wander about Newcastle for myself - it does concern me but it's not going to stop me from enjoying my hobby.
Thanks.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

mine is - an anywhere in the world policy for replacement of the bag contents. A colleague has "new price" which is also OK unless you're using decent virtually impossible to find lenses 

€2.5k is the insured value and that's underestimated, should be closer to 3.5k. Cost is around €60 a year.

Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Haha, so is your insurance a specific photography one Eddie?


Yeah - Think it is through E&T - should check really but I'm hoping i'll never have to use it. I pay about 5 quid a month for about £1500 worth of cover IIRC.

It also covers me for public liability insurance and 28 days a year worldwide cover.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are good prices. Might get insured next time I go on holiday but I would think travel insurance covers it


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

If you want to do any job that's paid, you will need liability insurance (in the rest of Europe, I've seen it referred to as "third party"); since we used to have several horses and children around the place, I've been running liability insurance since 2000; then it was Germany with an upper limit of €10m and now the limit is around €250k. I don't like that, I'd prefer higher, but the insurance company here found it strange enough anyway. 

My advice: insure your kit for the replacement value no matter where you are or when. I do not rely on travel insurance (I tend not to take it out, as we go somewhere on our own anyway...) and I'd check it, just for the hell of it, with an operator. They might be able to tell you "yay or nay" and the limitations - like it has to be in the safe.... which then defeats the object if it gets ripped from your neck when out and about by the pyramids. 
I think £60 / year for £1k is quite expensive but still reasonable. I've posed the question over on g+, let's see what they come up with for usable companies.

Bret

Bret


----------

